
For this New Zealand parrot, ‘laughter’ is contagious - upen
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11471.html
======
DrScump
Full paper, with video:

[http://www.cell.com/current-
biology/fulltext/S0960-9822(17)3...](http://www.cell.com/current-
biology/fulltext/S0960-9822\(17\)30156-2)

